# General > Technical Support >  Vodafone problems in Thurso

## crashbandicoot1979

Has anyone managed to contact Vodafone for a timescale for repair? Nothing helpful on their website and forum won't let me log in, also not getting a response to tweets I've sent them. Have no other phone so can't call them. Thanks

----------


## poppett

I use the chat option on their bill payment page under "contact us".   The latest report is that the problem will be resolved by 16.30 tomorrow.   Anytime I have contacted them in this way, always asking for an email copy of the transcript when the issue is resolved I go back onto chat and they arrange compensation for the downtime.

----------


## crashbandicoot1979

Thanks for that Poppett, fingers crossed!!

----------


## scoobyc

For those that don't want to waste an hour of their life on online chat - latest update is it will be fixed in the next 24-48 hours, allegedly...
Compensation will be provided in the form of line rental returned for the days you have not had service and nothing else - not worth the hassle of contacting them imho and taking your business somewhere else in the future might be a better alternative  :Frown:

----------


## poppett

I got caught out before not contacting them to say there was a problem and they refused to refund line rental for the downtime on the three phones.   The chat only took a few minutes, there was no debate, just statements of fact.

My signal is back now, hope it will stay that way longer than it did on Christmas Eve.

----------

